# return air in commercial kitchen



## BSSTG (Sep 8, 2015)

Greetings,

I seem to recall a restriction regarding an ac air return in a commercial kitchen. I thought you could not have a return air register in a commercial kitchen when the unit supplies areas outside the kitchen also. I'm not finding anything in the 2012 IMC.

Did I dream this or am I just not finding any info?

BSSTG


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 8, 2015)

Why it is in the furnace section and not in a general section I do not know

918.6 Prohibited sources.

Outdoor or return air for forced-air heating and cooling systems shall not be taken from the following locations:

1.	Less than 10 feet (3048 mm) from an appliance vent outlet, a vent opening from a plumbing drainage system or the discharge outlet of an exhaust fan, unless the outlet is 3 feet (914 mm) above the outdoor air inlet.

2.	Where there is the presence of objectionable odors, fumes or flammable vapors; or where located less than 10 feet (3048 mm) above the surface of any abutting public way or driveway; or where located at grade level by a sidewalk, street, alley or driveway.

3.	A hazardous or insanitary location or a refrigeration machinery room as defined in this code.

4.	A room or space, the volume of which is less than 25 percent of the entire volume served by such system. Where connected by a permanent opening having an area sized in accordance with Sections 918.2 and 918.3, adjoining rooms or spaces shall be considered as a single room or space for the purpose of determining the volume of such rooms or spaces.

Exception: The minimum volume requirement shall not apply where the amount of return air taken from a room or space is less than or equal to the amount of supply air delivered to such room or space.

5.	A closet, bathroom, toilet room, kitchen, garage, boiler room, furnace room or unconditioned attic.

Exceptions:

5.1	Where return air intakes are located not less than 10 feet (3048 mm) from cooking appliances, and serve the kitchen area only, taking return air from a kitchen shall not be prohibited.


----------



## BSSTG (Sep 8, 2015)

thanks MT. I knew it was there somewhere!

BS


----------

